# How to pair a good cigar with Crown Royal?



## MrCalypso (Jun 7, 2013)

I am a big fan of whiskey and scotch, (although not I'm not yet legal drinking age, I still enjoy having a glass on special occasions). And before you tell me to stop and that's illegal, I do not do it for getting drunk or anything irresponsible, but I just truly love the taste. Now back to the question. I have never tried pairing a cigar with crown royal, which is my favorite whiskey brand, but I would like to know how do you guys pair your cigars and drinks. Would you pair it with a mild cigar since the drink is strong, or a strong cigar to compete with the strength of the drink? What cigar companies in particular have good cigars that pair better than others? Any personal opinions and thoughts are welcome, Thanks! -Jay


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Look to"My Father" LB 1922 short robusto....they have the strength and profile to keep with CR

My Father Le Bijou 1922 - Cigars International


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I have heard that the Joy De Nicaragua Antano 1970 is a great stick to pair with CR.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

if i decide to pair a cigar with scotch (and only under those circumstances)
i will add some bottled water, to my drink. so it's 50% scotch, 50% water.
otherwise i find that the drink overpowers the cigar.


J.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Jay:

My opinion is that as a whisky Crown Royal is fairly light compared with Bourbons and many Scotches. It does have the sweetness that would probably make it a good pairing with cigars although I could not speak to this first-hand. My instant recommendation would be something earthy and light - maybe a Padron Maduro. If you graduate to something like a JdN Antonio or a Casa Magna, the cigar will have the greater say in the conversation between the two, although this may not be a bad thing. 

Another thought is something like Perdomo Champagne (10th anni) with Crown. Complementing strengths and the sweetness of the whisky would offset the creaminess and spice of the cigar.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

MrCalypso said:


> What cigar companies in particular have good cigars that pair better than others?


I don't think it works like that. I think most cigars lend themselves for pairing with alcoholic beverages of some sort. You just gotta find the right beverage that goes with the cigar in question. I read an article that suggested the following guidelines for whisky/cigar pairings.

Cedery cigars - oaky whisky.
Peppery cigars - rye whisky (spicy/fruity)
Earthy cigars - sweet whiskies (bourbons or something like Glenlivet Naddura).


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice guidelines. These make perfect sense, I can't wait to try them out.

Cedery cigars - oaky whisky.
Peppery cigars - rye whisky (spicy/fruity)
Earthy cigars - sweet whiskies (bourbons or something like Glenlivet Naddura).[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrCalypso (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Frodo said:


> I don't think it works like that. I think most cigars lend themselves for pairing with alcoholic beverages of some sort. You just gotta find the right beverage that goes with the cigar in question. I read an article that suggested the following guidelines for whisky/cigar pairings.
> 
> Cedery cigars - oaky whisky.
> Peppery cigars - rye whisky (spicy/fruity)
> Earthy cigars - sweet whiskies (bourbons or something like Glenlivet Naddura).


Good stuff here!


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

ACasazza said:


> I have heard that the Joy De Nicaragua Antano 1970 is a great stick to pair with CR.


That's a really good pairing, and its what you will usually find me enjoying. I also like the La Aurora Preferidos Maduro with Crown.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

ACasazza said:


> I have heard that the Joy De Nicaragua Antano 1970 is a great stick to pair with CR.





kuntry08 said:


> That's a really good pairing, and its what you will usually find me enjoying. I also like the La Aurora Preferidos Maduro with Crown.


I wonder how the JdN would work with a Crown Royal Black!!!


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

I had a punch punch the other day that I thought paired really well with some CC 15 year. If you like rye and haven't tried some of the better CC offerings I'd recomend it. Crown royal is too sweet in comparison.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Frodo said:


> I wonder how the JdN would work with a Crown Royal Black!!!


I feel like it probably would. Something I wanna try!


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

ACasazza said:


> I feel like it probably would. Something I wanna try!


I can also vouch for that combo! JdN works with everything!!!!!!


----------

